
The Google Authenticator Open Source project - boh
http://code.google.com/p/google-authenticator/
======
harper
I have used the libpam support for a couple boxes. A neat way to use two
factor auth on the cheap. [http://code.google.com/p/google-
authenticator/source/browse/...](http://code.google.com/p/google-
authenticator/source/browse/libpam/README)

~~~
gst
I use it too.

The nice thing is that in the default config you don't need two-factor auth
when using public-key auth.

So from your trusted terminal you use public-key auth, and only from untrusted
terminals you need to use two-factor auth.

------
nwilkens
You may also want to check out

Yubikey - <http://www.yubico.com/yubikey> \- Check out the Github repo for the
PAM <https://github.com/Yubico/yubico-pam#readme> \-- Stop by and see me (Nick
@ MNX Solutions) at Indiana Linux Fest <http://www.indianalinux.org/> we have
a few Yubikeys we are giving away.

Duo Security - <http://www.duosecurity.com> \- These guys are doing some neat
things in this area: <https://github.com/duosecurity/duo_unix>

------
zdw
Anyone know what the capabilities of the iPhone version are? It's out already
(and has been since last November), contrary to the story link:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-
authenticator/id388497...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-
authenticator/id388497605?mt=8)

~~~
sabat
I'm using it for gmail, FWIW.

~~~
fintler
Along the same lines, I'm using it for my google for domains gmail.

------
stanleydrew
This is currently 500ing for me. I also can't get to any code.google.com
location. I have two-factor auth turned on for my Google account. Anybody else
experiencing this?

~~~
Estragon
Worked for me, three minutes after you posted this.

~~~
stanleydrew
Signing out of my Google Account and signing back in starting at a
code.google.com domain seems to have fixed it.

------
blocke
Kudos to the Google folks for releasing this.

It took 5 minutes to figure out and setup and the price is very right. Looking
forward to seeing this get improved.

